# Help me with air rifle site/scope plz!!!!



## j_c_wright (Apr 26, 2009)

i have a 177 b2 air rifle which i got for cheap money but i want a sight on it. However i do not have the grooves to fit the mounts. is ther any way i can have a site or not?????? thanks


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

along the top of the rifle it should have some tiny screws. You need to buy a mount at any sporting goods store walmart and kmart should have them as well.just remove the screws place on the rail or mount and put screws back in. also make sure the base you buy will fit the mounts on your scope. PM me if you need any more help. Its more simple than it sounds


----------

